# Soil softeners



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

Just try to find out cheapest/best/most economical way to loosen my soil up some. Should I go shampoo or is there a better product? I'm waiting on soil test results and I fear what I'm probably gonna see. I haven't limed my lawn but one time when I first moved in (5 years ago)and found out that is yearly maintenance here. I have very hard soil. I posted in irrigation forum as well on help with my rainbirds if any one wants to chime in.

On another note, I had 4 pine trees removed from my property which prompted my lime need to get soil right in that area. I will be getting top soil next month to level out area and getting ready for grass next year. Advice here is appreciated also. Thanks y'all.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Have you aerated and top dressed at all?


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I like Revive (www.revive.com)... It has wetting agents, humates + 1% iron. Easy to apply and it really helps with water penetration to soften up your soil.


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> Have you aerated and top dressed at all?


I have, sort of. I leveled with sand in April then in May I core aerated.

I have about 6 areas that get dried out by the sun pretty bad. I went back last week to those spots with my core plugger to get soil samples and couldn't even get plugger 1" deep. I even ran the sprinklers 30 min that morning.


----------



## KBfromLINY (Jul 26, 2019)

I applied simple lawn solutions liquid aeration. Great reviews and I noted great results with Zoysia afterwords with lateral growth. Grass leaves are no longer wilted as they always were before application. I've read only apply once a season and the product works over time. So every month soil should improve.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I've done the soil conditioner/soap and one application of Penterra.

I think they've helped... but it's always so hard to say.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

After washing the car tip the bucket on the dry spots.
car wash shampoo has better/more surfactants than dish washing liquid.

If that helps


----------

